# New ATV Plow Project



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Well as some of you know I bought a new atv. A 2000 Arctic Cat 500 4x4 auto. And I needed a plow for it. So I posted a wanted ad in craigslist and someone emailed me from about 4-5 miles away from me. Went to go look at it yesterday and I bought it. It is a farmall cub plow. It is 54 inches wide and is very heavy lol. I am eliminating that shock absorber thing on it and I am gonna make it a trip plow. Gonna take a little welding. I am not worried about paint right now. I am gonna take it apart in the spring and sand blast it and bring it to the booth at work and spray it with enamel paint. Here are some pics.

First off This is my dad helping me


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Cool,
lets see some more pics once finished


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

are you gonna paint the plow


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I am gonna paint it in the spring. just isnt warm enough yet. Plus in the spring I will rip it all apart and sand blast it and paint it,


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I decided I am gonna take the plow off atv tomarrow and paint it since they arent calling for any snow this week. It is done here are some pics. I mean one more thing I have to do it mount the spring for tripping but I wanted to test it out today so I put the absorber back on. Here are the pics.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice work, I definitely want to see some pictures after its painted!


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

To make things easier when we used to have a plow on an ATV we would shut off the gas and 2 people would just lift the front up and stand it up on the rear bumper. Much easier than laying on your back.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Ya that would have been easier. I was gonna put a hook in the ceiling in a stud and I was gonna hook the winch up to it and raise it but I decided not to.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is it all apart AGAIN because I am painting it.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

Looks goodwesport we need some pics of it moving some snow now!
are you planning on a power lift/angle for the plow?


----------



## chev_4x4 (Dec 28, 2006)

Looks great, and awesome fab work. I like how you got it going on the quad. One question though is why switch the trip spring method?? I always subscribe to if it ain't broke don't fix it. Can't wait to see it all together and pushin snow


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Well that spring on it doesnt trip. That's why I am going to switch it. IDK when I will have a pic of it pushing snow maybe tomarrow they might be calling for something during the day. And on the angling question I would like to get a auto swiveling thing but I dont wanna spend $200 on it. I have a winch to raise it up and down.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

This would have been a good post for the "New" ATV Snow Removal Forum!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

All painted and put back together except for top expansion bar thing. I need to get 4 more carriage bolts at tractor supply and I will take a ride up there after dinner and buy a pount of them just so I have them. Tell me what you think of it.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

just hope that those brackets welding to the tubing under the quad hold up to stress and pressure while plowing .... Lookin pretty, pretty good ...


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Now that thing looks nice!! Great work.


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey Pipes, nice job on the restro of the plow and frame.You really put back the life in that heavy duty pc of the past.Looks like a good match to the wheeler you have too.I,ll bet the pounds(machine wt + plow) to tons of snow moved is very impressive with that set up.Than there is the FUN factor that is priceless if your a gearhead like most of us.Thanks for sharing the pics and story.Randy


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

Great pics of your gear.Wondered if you ever tried a flexible blade on your plow.My dad has a plow on his honda foreman and has played around with differant edges.Hes had straight steel,notched steel(good for ripping ice)poly(nice and lightwt) and rubber(old tire tread) on the plow over the years.He has settled on the rubber bottom for most of his plowing needs.He even used it to rake (plow) leaves this fall.He has found the rubber bottom does the job most times.It seems to take the harshness out of the plowing . .Depending on how you set up to plow a certain area some clamp on (steel bolted to poly) box ends might be good add-ons to your blade too.Just some thoughts.Again, looks good .Talk to ya later.Randy


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I am actually looking for a new wear bar.


----------

